# Insurance for people who take dogs to work



## Sandstone1 (16 May 2013)

Does anyone know if you need extra insurance if you take your dog to work with you?   Its not mentioned on my policy.


----------



## s4sugar (16 May 2013)

Check with the insurers. My last policy didn't cover a dog in a workplace as well as not covering a working dog.

I now just have third party cover.


----------



## Echo24 (16 May 2013)

Yes you do. A work friend brought it up at a meeting and when you mention to insurance companies about bringing your dog to work, most companies won't cover you. However if you join the Dogs Trust as a member, the third party insurance will cover your dog when it's with you at work.


----------



## Sandstone1 (16 May 2013)

Thats interesting, thank you.


----------



## Sandstone1 (16 May 2013)

Seem it would be worth joining dogs trust then.


----------



## satinbaze (16 May 2013)

If you join pets as therapy as a supporter then you get really good 3rd party insurance. Also covers for going to school, fates, fairs etc which ordinary policies don't cover


----------



## Red30563 (17 May 2013)

This is interesting. I used to take my dog to the office (it was my own company, in a rented office.) It was lovely being on a dog-friendly business centre (TBH that's why I chose the office!) and three or four of the firms with offices there had people who brought dogs with them to work. We didn't have members of the public visiting; it was just rented space to work in.

I currently work from home so the situation is different. But the insurer for my dog at the time didn't ask whether I took him to work and I didn't think to ask.

Presumably it's the third party cover that is affected? And Satinblaze, when you say cover for fairs and fetes etc, does this mean a dog isn't covered for 3rd party liability if you happen to visit a school fete or a country show with him?


----------



## Spudlet (17 May 2013)

Most insurers won't offer third party cover in an office environment, so if your dog knocks a computer off the desk or something then you'll be most unpopular! Join the Dogs Trust, that's what we all do at work, then they'll cover you third party instead. It doesn't cover your dog if it is actually 'working' at work (so you're not covered if you had a working gundog, or a security dog for example), but if you just have it under your desk then you're sorted


----------



## CAYLA (17 May 2013)

No, but then mine are not insured at all and I work in a veterinary hospital


----------

